# Natural Balance Potato and Duck formula has changed



## Indy412 (Dec 27, 2007)

My 10 year old golden has been on Natural Balance Potato and Duck formula food for about 6 years. After I started on a new bag, I noticed that my dog started having loose stools. I noticed the food looked a little lighter in color, so I called the company. They said the formula had been changed slightly (now only fresh duck, no duck meal, and more potato protein). I told them I was very upset that the bag was not labeled as having a "new formula". The company said that the bags will be labeled as "new and improved" going forward, and that I should give my dog a chance to get used to the change. 

Well, after several weeks on the food (which just smells like potatoes now), my dog was still having loose stools, so I will be trying Pinnacle Duck and Potato with him. Has anyone tried Pinnacle? My boy is allergic to chicken, beef, venison, lamb, some fish and rice so my options are limited. 

Thanks for any input.


----------



## kgiff (Jul 21, 2008)

Ugh. I noticed I thought the food looked lighter and I have also been having a few minor issues with my guy that's on it. I was attributing it to being on vacation, but maybe there is more to it than that.

Thanks for the heads up. I don't know about Pinnacle since we've also only been on NB for last few years since it worked.


----------



## damita (Jun 4, 2009)

Natures Variety also has a duck formula and a rabbit formula and where I am the prices are quite reasonable.


----------



## Ash (Sep 11, 2007)

Well I certainly would not call the exculsion of duck meal and more potato protein "new and improved". I have never tried it but heard as well the Natures Variety is decent. Good luck.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

Ash said:


> Well I certainly would not call the exculsion of duck meal and more potato protein "new and improved". I have never tried it but heard as well the Natures Variety is decent. Good luck.


That was my initial thought too Ash. Def. much less meat protein ( remember that meal is a concentrated meat form..... meat with water removed).....


----------



## NuttinButGoldens (Jan 10, 2009)

Potato is cheaper than Duck. It's not hard to figure out what happened here 

New and improved. That statement ALWAYS worries me... It always tells me the company is hiding something.

Both me and G-Man's breeder have noticed a change in our last bags of Castor & Pollux as well. I've written to them to see what changed. No word back yet.



Indy412 said:


> My 10 year old golden has been on Natural Balance Potato and Duck formula food for about 6 years. After I started on a new bag, I noticed that my dog started having loose stools. I noticed the food looked a little lighter in color, so I called the company. They said the formula had been changed slightly (now only fresh duck, no duck meal, and more potato protein). I told them I was very upset that the bag was not labeled as having a "new formula". The company said that the bags will be labeled as "new and improved" going forward, and that I should give my dog a chance to get used to the change.
> 
> Well, after several weeks on the food (which just smells like potatoes now), my dog was still having loose stools, so I will be trying Pinnacle Duck and Potato with him. Has anyone tried Pinnacle? My boy is allergic to chicken, beef, venison, lamb, some fish and rice so my options are limited.
> 
> Thanks for any input.


----------



## Indy412 (Dec 27, 2007)

I am very disappointed in the company, especially since Indy has done well on the food for so many years. I'm trying a gradual switch to the Pinnacle Duck & Potato now. I'll look into the Natures Variety as another option. Thanks!


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

I have Cody and Syd on the Fromm's 4 star duck and potato, and it's wonderful. I LOVE this company....... long time family held, have their own plant....... nothing farmed out. www.frommfamily.com


----------



## NuttinButGoldens (Jan 10, 2009)

So far it looks like the C&P change is just in the shape. No ingredient change... Good news...



NuttinButGoldens said:


> Potato is cheaper than Duck. It's not hard to figure out what happened here
> 
> New and improved. That statement ALWAYS worries me... It always tells me the company is hiding something.
> 
> Both me and G-Man's breeder have noticed a change in our last bags of Castor & Pollux as well. I've written to them to see what changed. No word back yet.


----------



## Garfield (Apr 7, 2009)

There was a lady at the pet store I was at the other day with the same exact complaints about the NB Duck formula. Pinnacle is definitely a step up from NB and worth a try. As mentioned, Nature's Variety also has a Duck formula (which also includes turkey) as well as a rabbit formula (which also includes salmon) if either of those are an option.


----------



## sherryekelburg (Jan 27, 2013)

*commercial dog food makes your dogs sick*

I am finding out that commercial dog food and treats make dogs sick. If you love your animals then make it yourself. I dont trust anything anymore. You will save money from vet bills too. Go on the website www.bornfreeusa.org and see for yourself. I could go on and on about the reason why, but its too much to write about. One of my dog had the same issues as yours. After tests and alot of money the vet still didnt know what was wrong. My other dog has kidney problems and i almost put him to sleep until I started to feed him homemade dog food. They are both alot better. No scratching, light colored loose stools. very bad gas,skin infection,etc. I figured out that my dog has problems from chicken. Look at the labels on everything you gave him and figure it out yourself. You will be happy you did. try just beef or chicken with rice. Add a teaspoon of cod liver oil if you have it. I also buy nuvet plus vitamins online. They helped too! If your dog has diarrea you need more meat. He might be low in b12. I had to give my dog b12 shots from the diarrea. b12 is in meat. I get 1 pound of cooked ground meat, 1 cup of rice, 1 cup of string beans. You can double or triple the batch and freeze it or put it in the refriderator. There is tons of websites about how dog food makes a dog sick. When I tell people they think I am nuts. I even told the vet, and she said, isnt it too much trouble to make dog food. I make it once a week, if that. Even the dog food they sold me was bad. They dont care, they are making money from you from the dog food. They act like they dont know, but, they know. The web sight is www.nuvet.com for the vitamins. I give them two a day. Its made in a human lab. There is a 60 day money back guarantee if you dont like it. There are no side affects. If you love your dog try it. Anything is better than the store brands. Good luck and let me know.


----------



## A1Malinois (Oct 28, 2011)

Natures Variety is way to high in ash content for me to take a second look at the food. 12%....is way to high


----------

